# Obama Lies



## Blake Bowden (Mar 10, 2010)

The accumulated weight of Obama’s deceit is overwhelming:

* During his campaign for the presidency and since, Obama repeatedly assured us that he would protect Medicare against cuts; but he now presses for passage of bills that include savage cuts in Medicare.

* To obtain passage of his first stimulus bill, Obama assured us that 90% of the jobs created would be in the private sector; but as he well knew, most of them were to be in the public sector.

* Early in the health care debate, Obama assured us that he had not said that he favored a single payer system; but he was on record as having said exactly that.

* Obama gave primary voters a firm assurance that if he became the nominee of the Democratic party he would (unlike Hillary Clinton) abide by the campaign finance limits of public funding; but as soon as he became the party’s nominee, he reneged on that pledge.

* During the presidential campaign Obama criticized the presence of former lobbyists in the Bush administration and solemnly assured us that he would appoint no lobbyists to his administration; but once elected he proceeded to appoint even more lobbyists than his predecessors.

* Obama criticized the size of George Bush’s deficit and promised to stop deficit spending if elected; but he has already quadrupled the size of the deficit he objected to and recklessly continues new federal spending in the trillions.

* When campaigning Obama criticized bills before the congress that were too long for anyone to be able to read and promised to stop that; but the bills he has been backing throughout his first year are infinitely longer (2000+ pages) than the ones he criticized.

* Candidate Obama promised an end to the corruption of earmarks and pork, but in the bills he has supported this year there have been more and bigger earmarks than ever before.

* Candidate Obama promised us that CIA personnel involved in the interrogation of terrorists would not be prosecuted; but his administration is now doing exactly that.

* Obama assured a joint session of Congress that the health bill he supported (pre-Stupak) would not provide public funding for abortions; but bitter resistance on the part of House Democrats to inclusion of language to that effect soon proved that it did.

* Candidate Obama promised that he would make sure that there was always enough time for the public to read legislation before it was enacted; but he has done exactly the opposite, repeatedly pressing for even faster passage of even longer bills.

* Candidate Obama met fears that he would be a tax and spend liberal by promising, emphatically and repeatedly, that those earning under $200,000 would see no increase in their taxes of any kind; but he now urges passage of a healthcare bill that breaks that pledge in many different ways, and his unrestrained increase in federal spending makes more tax increases inevitable.

* Candidate Obama promised bipartisanship and an end to partisan bickering; but  in a display of especially ruthless partisanship his allies have shut Republicans out of all key meetings on his health care initiative, with the unprecedented result that domestic legislation of historic importance garnered not a single Republican vote in the Senate.

* Candidate Obama criticized his opponent’s plan to tax employer paid healthcare benefits, and promised he would not tax them; but the bill he now backs will do just that.

* Obama had promised that he would not sign a healthcare bill that would add one dime to the federal deficit; but the bill he now backs adds trillions in new federal spending, offset only by new sources of revenue that are both uncertain and more properly seen as offsetting the already existing deficit.

* Obama coerced congress into passing his stimulus bill by promising that if it were passed unemployment could go no higher then 8%; but unemployment is now at 10%, and he could not possibly have had good reason to exclude that possibility.

* Obama promised that his cap and trade legislation will create jobs; but its massive tax increases will certainly hobble the economy and destroy jobs, while green jobs in significant numbers can at best be hoped for, but never promised.

* Obama has repeatedly assured the American people that if they like their current health plan they can keep it; but the House bill which he supported created huge incentives for employers to drop their coverage and shift their members to a public option.

* Obama has just as often assured the public that under his health plan everyone will be able to keep their current doctor; but many are certain to lose their doctors when ObamaCare’s large cuts in Medicare funding induce more doctors to withdraw from Medicare coverage, as they also would were employers to transfer patients to a public option to save money.

* Obama assured a joint session of Congress that his health plan would not fund illegal aliens; but his allies had been busy voting down amendments to that effect.  (This was the point of Joe Wilson’s outburst.)

* Obama claimed that Caterpillar’s CEO had told him that Caterpillar would begin hiring again as a result of the stimulus bill; but that individual immediately announced that he had said no such thing, and that Caterpillar would in fact be laying off more workers.

* Candidate Obama promised that Guantanamo would be closed by January 1, 2010; but it is still open.

* Candidate Obama promised that his administration (unlike his predecessor’s) would be so transparent that TV cameras (C-Span) would be there for key deliberations; but an unprecedented level of secrecy prevails as the final stages of Obamacare are negotiated behind closed doors and kept so secret that even the Senate majority whip admitted that he had no idea what was going on.  Requests for Obama to honor the promise of C-Span cameras are being ignored.

* To gain traction for his attempt to return a would-be socialist dictator in Honduras to power, Obama claimed that he had been overthrown in an illegal coup;  but the congressional research service pointed out correctly that ex-President Zelaya had been removed for constitutionally sufficient cause by legal and constitutional means.

* Obama claims that he wants a public option only to increase choice and competition; but the House bill would clearly reduce choice both by squeezing unsubsidized private health plans out of the market, and by setting rigid conditions on acceptable plans that would narrow available options.

* Candidate Obama claimed that violent radical Bill Ayers was just another guy in his neighborhood; but the record shows that the two had worked closely together.

* Obama assured us that his stimulus bill would create or save a million jobs; but he was claiming as fact what could never have been more than a wild (and highly improbable) guess, and his more recent attempts to justify that guess have been fraudulent.

* Obama assured us that his health plan would never ration care, or “pull the plug” on grandma; but the legislation he backs sets up panels to make crucial decisions on when to withhold care, and it makes such deep cuts in Medicare that rationing is inevitable.

* Obama now assures us that health insurance premiums will not go up if ObamaCare becomes law, insisting indignantly that people who say this have not read the bill; but the legislation forces insurers to cover preexisting conditions, which will compel them to raise premiums substantially.


Source: Frontpage


----------



## drapetomaniac (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow - I loves lists of lies full of lies.

"To gain traction for his attempt to return a would-be socialist dictator in Honduras to power, Obama claimed that he had been overthrown in an illegal coup; but the congressional research service pointed out correctly that ex-President Zelaya had been removed for constitutionally sufficient cause by legal and constitutional means."
-military removal and expulsion is not a part of Honduras constitution. I find it vulgar how often we openly support military coups in this country. Every country in this hemisphere condemned the military coup - only a few nuts managed to raise a frenzy because we didn't support the new military takeover.
-The EU, Organization of the Americas and UN condemned the coup.
-We have actively supported or instigated the last several coups in this hemisphere against democratically elected people, usually being the only nation not supporting the democratic governments.  And that's just this past decade.  Finally, one we didn't and we actually have Americans complaining about it.

" Candidate Obama promised that Guantanamo would be closed by January 1, 2010; but it is still open."
-disingenuous since the people making the list likely want it open and expanded and have been actively fighting it's closing.  That's like saying, "we beat you and now you're a liar"

"* Obama had promised that he would not sign a healthcare bill that would add one dime to the federal deficit; but the bill he now backs adds trillions in new federal spending, offset only by new sources of revenue that are both uncertain and more properly seen as offsetting the already existing deficit."
-Doesn't the Congressional Budget Office, which both parties acknowledge is good, disagree with this?

most of the stuff , browsing through it, I bet you we can find the same publication supporting the policies they're condemning him for not supporting.  Complaining about the lack of transparency?  I consider his biggest failure supporting amnesty to AT&T on that before becoming president.  Betcha, they supported that.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 10, 2010)

So out of 29 lies, a few of the accusations are iffy at best? Sorry but Obama is a liar just like most politicians.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Mar 10, 2010)

I could go through the majority of them and find problems.  I don't have the time. And it's a can of worms that will suck even more time.  

He's a liar like most, but the people making the list are sensationalist and probably purposeful liars.

When was the last time you had the urge to call someone a liar because they didn't do what they said - because *you* stopped them from doing what they said?  That's what these guys are doing (in addition to supporting coups)


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 10, 2010)

drapetomaniac said:


> He's a liar like most, but the people making the list are sensationalist and probably purposeful liars.



The people who made this list aren't flushing our country down the toilet.



drapetomaniac said:


> When was the last time you had the urge to call someone a liar because they didn't do what they said - because *you* stopped them from doing what they said?



Last time I checked, the Democrats were the majority... at least until November.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Mar 10, 2010)

blake said:


> The people who made this list aren't flushing our country down the toilet.



I wholly disagree.  Especially that site.  I stopped listening to Air America a long time ago because it was just as shrill as Glenn and Rush.  Just as demonizing of other Americans.

When you very purposefully spread lies and demonize massive blocks of your fellow countrymen, - you are flushing this country down the toilet. That's what many of these partisan hacks and politicians do.

There are a lot of polls showing that Americans believe some of the most extreme myths put out their by politicians and talking heads.  Purposefully making the population more ignorant and promoting a culture of reveling in frenzied ignorance is flushing us down the toilet.

I have to laugh at the hatred towards foreign leaders who criticize our policies, because the rhetoric from patriotic Americans about our country and  their fellow citizens make their comments blush in comparison.



blake said:


> "When was the last time you had the urge to call someone a liar because they didn't do what they said - because you stopped them from doing what they said?"
> Last time I checked, the Democrats were the majority... at least until November.



You know what I'm talking about - That list is from a group that wants Guantanamo opened and they are complaining on that they succeeded and using it as proof Obama is a lair.


----------



## JTM (Mar 10, 2010)

Super Mod vs Admin.

:: popcorn ::


----------



## drapetomaniac (Mar 10, 2010)

What's a little friendly debate 

:45:


----------



## JTM (Mar 10, 2010)

i still think hippie saying he's going to buy new furniture because you've argued all the legs off is probably one of the best quotes on these forums.

don't mind me though, get back to the debate.


the first several of the things they say are his lies aren't things we stopped, by the way.


----------



## Papatom (Mar 10, 2010)

JTM said:


> i still think hippie saying he's going to buy new furniture because you've argued all the legs off is probably one of the best quotes on these forums.
> 
> don't mind me though, get back to the debate.
> 
> ...


this is getting a little political??? should it contiue?


----------



## JTM (Mar 10, 2010)

we're not in lodge, we even have a bunch of non-mason members   we have political discussions all the time.  religious ones really get people going.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Mar 10, 2010)

Papatom said:


> this is getting a little political??? should it contiue?


 
You can usually tell the political threads by the subject if you want to avoid them.  Sometimes I jump in, sometimes I skip over them.

I think there's something to be said for being able to disagree respectfully and with some substance.  Too much of our public discourse is one liners.


----------



## Raven (Mar 10, 2010)

Whatever the outcome of this debate, we must remember that whether you are a Republicrat or a Demoplican... We still have the best politicians that money can buy!


----------



## JEbeling (Mar 10, 2010)

Well Duuuuuuuh... ! took you a year to figure it out..?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol Raven!


----------



## JTM (Mar 11, 2010)

drapetomaniac said:


> sometimes I skip over them.


 
this part is funny.  you're like me, no way you can pass it up.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Mar 11, 2010)

JTM said:


> this part is funny.  you're like me, no way you can pass it up.


 
Yeah, but I'm the only rabbit in the wolf house :46:


----------



## JTM (Mar 11, 2010)

hah, yea.  mr. defenseless over here.


----------



## TexMass (Mar 11, 2010)

Sorry, but he's doing a better job than the last idiot puppet and that's no lie.  I'll vote for him again.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Mar 14, 2010)

Wight wont to look into how the Mod's got to be Mod's?


----------



## JTM (Mar 14, 2010)

jonesvilletexas said:


> Wight wont to look into how the Mod's got to be Mod's?


 
huh?


----------



## Bill Lins (Mar 14, 2010)

jonesvilletexas said:


> Wight wont to look into how the Mod's got to be Mod's?


 
Now, don't be lumping me in with those other guys!  :wink:


----------

